# How can I remove flash spots from silver metal?



## Perito (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have attached some pictures, you can notice the flash spots due to reflection on silver color. What's the best way to remove these spots and improve the photo quality. (I understand the best way is to shoot the photos in a specific environment to disallow this effect, but I am asking if there is away to edit it using Lightroom and remove the flash effect).


----------



## erro (Jun 28, 2013)

Use the spot heal brush. But I think it will be very difficult to get a decent result.

Another way could be to desaturate the blues/cyans. That way you will at least get rid of the color cast.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I can't add any thing about removal that Robert has not already said. The best way to solve this problem is to prevent it.  For objects like these, you can use a light box (a tent that let's in only diffused light.) Another studio diffusing technique would be to aim the flashes into reflecting umbrellas.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jun 28, 2013)

You can make a diffuser very cheaply from a cardboard box and baking paper, I use one for shooting small objects. A sheet of white card curved in the box gives you a seamless background too.


----------



## Den (Jun 29, 2013)

Since those "flash spots" are pretty much a total blowout (no real info on your sensor), there's not much that can be done. As mentioned, the spot heal can help but not a perfect solution. As also mentioned, prevent them in the first place.


----------



## Cheska99 (Jun 30, 2013)

As a way of needing to fix such a problem in post, bracketing might help, including at least one exposure without the flash.


----------

